# What are Hi Tech special procedures?



## fortunet (22 Sep 2011)

Hi,

Myself and my wife are currently with VHI and have cover under First Plan Plus Level 1. The renewal for the policy is next month so I'm shopping around to try and save a few quid. 

We are both in our early 30's, have no children, are non-smokers and have no previous illnesses. 

I have been comparing policies on the HIA website and I am very tempted to change our cover to something like Essential Plus Starter with Quinn. I'm not interested in day-to-day expense cover but still want decent hospital cover.

My only concern is that this particular policy does not give any cover for what they call "Hi-tech Special Procedures" or "Hi-tech other than Cardiac and Special". What exactly are these procedures and is it likely that I will miss this cover? 

Are they something I am already covered for in the public system and could I find myself sitting on a waiting list for two years if I needed one?

Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (22 Sep 2011)

I would suggest that you download the table of benefits for the plan you have and  the plan you are considering and compare the details. 

Also compare with a more expensive plan to get a picture of the differences.


----------



## fortunet (22 Sep 2011)

Thanks.
Yeah, I have already gone through benefits for a number of plans but I cant seem to find what exactly these 'Special Procedures' are. I'm assuming they are not common procedures such as a colonoscopy or an allergy test?


----------



## STEINER (22 Sep 2011)

I dont know what hitech procedures are, they call some hospitals hitech hospitals eg Mater Private, Beacon, Blackrock Clinic, presumably to differentiate them and to charge a premium.  

For what its worth, I have Quinn Essential Plus no excess and have not had to pay any fees or charges since I got leukaemia last year.  I have had lots of treatment/chemo, stem cell transplant, many procedures, months in hospital etc, so this insurance plan has worked grand for me, about 85 euro per month for one adult.


----------



## Slim (22 Sep 2011)

fortunet said:


> Thanks.
> Yeah, I have already gone through benefits for a number of plans but I cant seem to find what exactly these 'Special Procedures' are. I'm assuming they are not common procedures such as a colonoscopy or an allergy test?


 
AFAIK, these would be procedures other than cardiac in 'high tech' hospitals such as Mater Private. Would be covered in ordinary and some private hospitals. Phone the insurers up and they will tell you for sure.


----------



## fortunet (22 Sep 2011)

Slim said:


> AFAIK, these would be procedures other than cardiac in 'high tech' hospitals such as Mater Private. Would be covered in ordinary and some private hospitals. Phone the insurers up and they will tell you for sure.



That sounds like it might be right, yep I'll give them a ring.




			
				STEINER said:
			
		

> For what its worth, I have Quinn Essential Plus no excess and have not had to pay any fees or charges since I got leukaemia last year. I have had lots of treatment/chemo, stem cell transplant, many procedures, months in hospital etc, so this insurance plan has worked grand for me, about 85 euro per month for one adult.



Thanks Steiner, sounds like you havent had an easy time of it, I hope you are getting better...we are paying 160 a month combined at the moment but its  due to go up after renewal so Quinn Essential Plus no excess might be a good option without breaking the bank.


----------



## STEINER (22 Sep 2011)

fortunet said:


> That sounds like it might be right, yep I'll give them a ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no worries, am on the mend, slowly but surely


----------



## pj111 (22 Sep 2011)

If you are going to go with Quinn, Essential Plus no excess is far superior to Essential Plus Starter. Beware of any plan with starter in the name. Ask Quinn for a list of these listed cardiac and special procedures for both plans. I think you may be surprised.

_Patrick_


----------



## fortunet (23 Sep 2011)

pj111 said:


> If you are going to go with Quinn, Essential Plus no excess is far superior to Essential Plus Starter. Beware of any plan with starter in the name. Ask Quinn for a list of these listed cardiac and special procedures for both plans. I think you may be surprised.
> 
> _Patrick_



....it's also nearly twice the price, I'm trying to save money!! 

The only glaring difference seems to be the level of cover in the high tech hospitals, so it comes back to whether or not we want to risk cutting back cover and rely more on the public system. It just bugs me that we are paying about €400 a month in the form of a Universal Social Charge and are not getting anything for it....but I suppose thats a whole other issue!


----------



## snowyb (24 Sep 2011)

Hi, I would recommend checking out VHI plan PMI 06 11, on the HIA website,price 711pa,great hospital cover + outpatient cover. It gives 100% cover for both cardiac + special procedures in hi tech hospitals so regardless of what special procedures means, you're fully covered. If you contact HIA,they will explain what special procedures refers to,as it's listed on their comparison section. Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## fortunet (26 Sep 2011)

snowyb said:


> Hi, I would recommend checking out VHI plan PMI 06 11, on the HIA website,price 711pa,great hospital cover + outpatient cover. It gives 100% cover for both cardiac + special procedures in hi tech hospitals so regardless of what special procedures means, you're fully covered. If you contact HIA,they will explain what special procedures refers to,as it's listed on their comparison section. Hope this helps with your decision.



Cheers, that looks pretty good. Will I get any hassle from Vhi if I try to switch to a corporate plan, is it just as simple as asking? It looks the same as First Plan Plus, how can it be €510 cheaper for the two of us?


----------



## snowyb (26 Sep 2011)

It is as simple as just asking to change to any corporate plan, they are open to everyone.  They would never be suggested as an option by VHI and be careful of being talked into other plans when changing.  As regards the great price, there is no catch, this plan was designed for corporate clients who pay medical insurance on behalf of their staff.  It ticks all the boxes  especially on price.  You are just extremely lucky that your renewal date coincides with theirs, its a real gift horse in the mouth, grab it with both hands! Good Luck!


----------



## snowyb (3 Oct 2011)

Further to my post of 26/9/2011, just to bring to your attention a price increase announced on the HIA website for VHI Plan PMI 06 11. Note: this price increase applies from 17th October 2011, so make sure your renewal date is before 17/10/2011 to avail of the 711 price.


----------



## fortunet (4 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that. 

This is very strange. It looks to me like they increased the price of this plan in June...

*hia.ie/latest-news/2011/vhi-healthcare-benefit-changes-on-pmi-06-11-plan-23.06.2011.htm*

..then dropped it in September....

*hia.ie/latest-news/vhi-change-benefits-on-pmi-06-11-plan-16.09.2011.htm
*
...and now they are increasing it again???? 

Unfortunately my renewal isn't until the end of the month!


----------



## snowyb (4 Oct 2011)

Hard luck!  The next best alternative identical plan,ticking all the same boxes, with VHI is PMI 19 11, price 755pa.   There's still an overall saving of 400approx.  Its difficult to recommend plans because of the constant changing of prices on a monthly basis  by all providers.  The best way to keep upto date re price reductions or hikes is via HIA / Latest News.


----------

